

Think twice before using a phone charging kiosk  - white_raven
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/psa-think-twice-before-using-a-smartphone-charging-kiosk-20121224/

======
milkshakes

        [x] Link-bait title
        [x] Unsubstantiated fear mongering
        [x] Absence of any specific technical details
        [x] Secondhand, factually inaccurate reporting
        [x] Primary source over 1 year old, and very much out of date
    

Who actually upvoted this and why?

------
byoung2
_If you find yourself in need of a charging station, the team behind this
experiment found that most phones don’t give up information when the phone is
powered off._

Most phones? Can someone provide examples of phones that offer data
connectivity when the phone is powered off?

~~~
jmount
Don't iPhones start up on application of power?

~~~
maxjus
Only if they are totally dead. If you just power your phone off normally, it
will stay turned off until you hold the power button.

------
swatkat
Original article at krebsonsecurity.com is over an year old:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2897356>

Re-submitted last week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4951354>

Guess geek.com picked up this re-submission and churned an article out of it??
;)

------
rawrly
Agreed this is an article churn for advertisement.

Recently this attack was back in the news due to NSA referencing it in a
mobile device security paper.

BTW if anyone has questions about it, feel free to ask me. I'm the guy (along
with friends) who was building these kiosks and deploying them at "hacker"
conferences and then gave a presentation on the matter.

~~~
milkshakes
i have some questions. how do i contact you?

~~~
rawrly
Email sent to you. Narf!

~~~
milkshakes
hm i never got it :( and i tested the address too since i don't use it much!
i'd definitely love to chat though. an alternate just in case is jwb [at] tu
[dot] nr

------
ronnier
Maybe phones should provide a "charge only" setting that can be toggled on
when using non-trusted devices to charge your phone?

~~~
rawrly
Many android phones do this, however not all. This is up to the specific ROM
you are running.

iOS devices have put in a phenomenal effort to secure against these attacks,
including requiring encryption keys before allowing unknown computers to
access the device or data.

